# Hello



## Stocky (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello

Have been a member for a while but never posted

I just picked up my Mk1 TT on Monday

225 Coupe in Avus silver with red leather


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi & welcome, Avus silver good choice  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you might want to have a look here and join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome 8)


----------

